
Show HN: Chrome Extension Starter templates and ebook - rfitz
https://chromeextensionkit.com/
======
rfitz
Hey HN, ChromeExtensionKit is a side project of mine that includes a bunch of
different starter templates for basic (HTML/CSS/JS) and React-based Chrome
extensions (with setup and publish scripts) as well as some fully functional
example extensions. I originally built the starter templates as I found myself
setting up and configuring every extension project roughly the same way and
wanted to speed that process up in the future.

I also wrote a short ebook on outlining how to use the kit as well as a lot of
what I learned growing a number of extensions to over 3,000 users each.

If anyone has any questions, I would love to answer them!

~~~
khuknows
Nice work - just purchased. I’ve built a couple of simple extensions before
and it always takes me an hour or so to remember how it all works. Hopefully
this speeds that process up a bit. Good luck!

~~~
rfitz
Awesome, thank you! That's exactly the reason I originally built them, I found
myself going back to old projects constantly or looking up how to define the
manifest, use the Chrome APIs, or integrate React into an extension again. If
you have any suggestions for additional starting points, I'd love to hear
them!

